

Ask HN: Which happens first, we become multi-planetary or an extinction event? - rblion


======
eah13
multi-planetary.

Though I'm skeptical that humans being born and dying on e.g. Mars will happen
in the next couple hundred years. The economics seem strange. Maybe there's
some amazing technologies that require rare minerals or something but I'm
unsure how a Martian economy could sustain itself. Why would people go
actually live there when so much of the work could be automated? There will be
more uninhabited inhabitable space on Earth than on any planet for a long time
to come.

------
bikamonki
Evidence suggests that it is very, very hard for humans to go extinct, so I
would say the former.

